# My lathe is broke!



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

I just got room for a lathe that was given to me by my grand father and hooked it up for the first time in 10+ years. And it broke. Amt is no longer in business and I need to get a pulley for the top end. It is very special to me to get this up and going any suggestions.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I assume you have a lathe made by American Machine & Tool Company?

Might help if we knew the model number, etc. Pictures are always a plus.

Check this site for info: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=29&tab=3


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

a picture would be good …but pulleys like this are probably very common GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

IT is a model number 5300 pictures don't know how to post a pic but I will try


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

The OWWM website will have lots of knowledgeable people and help.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I assume it is like the one in this link.
https://www.hibid.com/lot/11217-29439-93557/amt-rotating-head-wood-lathe/

It looks to have a reeves drive. I have never used one with a reeves but it is my understanding that the speed can only be changed while in motion. If you try to force the lever with it turned off it can break the pulley.
Like the others I would suggest the OWWM web site for possible knowledge on what other pulleys will fit. A local machine shop MAY be able to repair it for you.


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

http://s38.photobucket.com/user/Bobholmes33/media/430F45CE-D289-4261-8519-460EFC2FFDCF_zpswrfx0psr.jpeg.html


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Photobucket sucks… just post it directly to this site. And the picture you linked to doesn't do much to determine what exactly is broken 

Just to save everyone some grief, here is the picture:










To the OP - just use the







button above the text box to upload your photos.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Her is a pic


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

This is a Reeves drive …can't tell for sure but it looks a lot like the guts from a Harbor Freight, Jet, etc. Reeves drive lathe.


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Do you know where I could get one? Can't fine a part anywhere


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Do you know where I could get one? Can't fine a part anywhere


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Do you know where I could get one? Can't fine a part anywhere
> 
> - Bobholmes33


No idea … maybe other LJ's have had experience getting parts for Reeves drives.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is going to be a hard part to source… you will most likely have to find a parts machine to scavenge one from. It is an Asian import though, so it could possibly be identical to another brand (ie: Sears sold AMT machines for a while), which would make the search slightly easier. It might be easier/cheaper to just convert it to a stepped pulley if possible.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

http://master-pt.com/products/reeves-vari-speed-pulley/
http://www.master-pt.com/images/pdf/PULLEY_MPT.pdf

Lots of Reeve Drive Pulleys available,Google it and find the size you need.
Take it out ,measure it or find a part number and you should be able to find one.


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Found this from a Jet lathe does any one know the measurements of this. CAnt find them anywhere


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

jwl1236-12


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Bob I could say

Sell it, a great machine in the wrong hands.

However as you have attemped to at least complete part of your home page I offer this advice.

Ask Dutchy, from memory he got one for Jim some time ago.

So look up LJs

lumberjocks.com/Dutchy
lumberjocks.com/Slovenian

Let me know how you go as I may be able to help, I think, (and again from memory) they are available in Aust somewhere.

Also TheDane has correctly identified the cone drive as a *Reeves Drive* so you could, in the search lumberjocks .com box type in Reeves drive.

Now about your home page if you come back to me (or possibly other LJs) make sure you have your home page completed otherwise you may be considered a Gypsy.

Curently I have your status as :-

Are you a Gypsy?
Here is my 7 point assessment criteria:

1. No home *Pass* 
2. No introduction *Pass*
3. No Profile photo just the default LJ image
4. No Posted Projects
5. No Constructive Blogs
6. No Buddies
7. No photo supporting the question you ask. Important but now you pass by default.

You look very much like just another one of the hundreds of "members" on this site that has no name or home hasn't had the courtesy to introduce themselves, never made anything never contributed anything, never socialises, just a wandering gypsy preying on the Woodworking goodwill of others.

A person who fails to meet the above criteria resembles the stereotype of a Gypsy, as in appearance or itinerant way of life.


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Very sorry for the confusion I am just New I was given the lathe by my Grand father and wanted to keep the tradition going. I thought I filled everything out but my I pad was having trouble. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Bob

I fully understand your intentions regarding the lathe, otherwise I (and the other LJjs) would not try to assist.

Good effort on the home page image! ... now work on the sideways aspect and you are just about there.

Did you get a chance to go check out the other info I provided?

Update:

3. Profile photo provisional *Pass*


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Kind of a guessing game, not sure any of the reeves drive lathes give sizes you need in parts list or owners manual.

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g0462_pl.pdf

I have a Delta 700 reeves drive lathe converted to pulley drive (move belt over the pulley's). Completely remove the reeves drive, threw away lathe cover added a 3 groove pulley wheel to lathe spindle . Had to remount motor on a bracket attached to lathe bed which allowed me to swing motor in to move the pulley over pulley wheel to change speeds. That lathe sits on floor at back of my shop did use it for many years before replacing with Jet EVS lathe.


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

I think Wildwood nailed it. I had an old Grizzly lathe with the same configuration and was able to get the same part your looking for from them. I would call Grizzly technical support and discuss it those folks. I would be willing to guess the parts are still available.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Or convert to variable speed with a DC motor.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Or convert to variable speed with a DC motor.
> - Rick_M


+1 … and you can do it just about for free 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

THat May be the way to go. Where would I find those!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> THat May be the way to go. Where would I find those!
> - Bobholmes33


Treadmill. Basically includes most everything you would need… motor, controller, power supply, wiring. All you would need to do is figure a way to mount it and put on an appropriate pulley. You can find them for free or really cheap almost every day on CL. I've grabbed 6 in the last year for free. Two were in such fantastic condition that I couldn't bring myself to tear them it apart, so gave one away to a family member, and kept one for the wife ;-)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

At least one LJ has converted Reeves to DC but I can't remember who.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Bob I could say
> 
> Sell it, a great machine in the wrong hands.
> 
> ...


dont let this guy scare ya he was a former gypsy him self-lol.no really hes a great guy and a good buddy and will help you in many ways.welcome to lumber jocks.


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Figured out a salutation it cost about $120 bu was able to keep my grandfather's lathe going! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Glad to hear. What did you Do?


----------



## Bobholmes33 (Dec 15, 2017)

I ordered parts for a Jet Lathe they were a little small. Had them machined out just a bit and now it works like a top. Took a risk but happy i did.


----------



## Jryanbarker2000 (Jun 29, 2018)

So I know I am way late to this party! However I had the same thing happen to my lathe. Some where I fell into a grizzly manual and found that this is very similar.

https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1067_m.pdf

I had to have the pulley milled down a little to fit inside the housing but it did fit the shaft and is up and running. Hope it helps.

Ryan


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

Do you have the broken pieces? A good welder may be able to weld the part back together. I used to know a talented guy who retired early from a job at a defense research lab and ran a little welding business when he wasn't hunting or fishing. He fixed a lot of racing motorcycle parts for me and for the ultralight aircrafts guys in the area. He even filled in missing areas with weld material. Sometimes the parts required a little filing or even machining, but none ever failed at his repair. Prices were reasonable. If you can find someone like him they would probably fix you up.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

There are two machine shops in my town that fix things like this all the time. More than likely they could order a set of pulleys which may need just some fitting. In stead of a variable speed pulley they could also fit a set of step pulleys which may be fine. My brother and I used to have a moulding plant and I had a machine shop in the plant. I use to buy all kinds of old machines and machine parts. I modified and built special machines. If your town has around 10,000 people I can almost guarantee that you have such a machine shop. Maybe even several shops. Good luck. If you ever find a similar model lathe that is cheap you may want to buy it for parts just to have it for the parts.


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

this is a guess but try Shopsmith, they use one, it may be the wrong size but worth a try.
I have a Shopsmith and used properly it works just fine


----------



## highmileranger (Feb 21, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but I have the AMT 5300 and needed a new reeves drive. I found that the jet JWL1236 is virtually the same lathe. I got a reeves drive from from ToolPartsDirect https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/jet-jwl-1236-12-x-36-woodworking-lathe.html The reeves pully for the motor was a perfect fit. The pully for the main shaft was a bit tight. A little work was needed with emory cloth to work the shaft down a little. I took off about 1 thousands inch off of the shaft so the inner sliding pully would slide when changing speeds on the lathe. It now works very well. The new parts are made from die cast zaymak but are beefier that the originals. hope this helps anybody looking for parts for the AMT 5300.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Measure the diameter and shaft. Looks like a Grizzly g0462 part would fit.


----------

